# Peeing while sleeping



## lilhoosier32 (Feb 23, 2011)

My five month old V has now peed twice in her sleep, both times on the couch. Maybe she has done this other places just haven't noticed, but she pees normally otherwise. This happen to anyone else?


----------



## Ro-Ro (Aug 30, 2009)

Is it possible she has an infection? This happen with our Brittany when she was on predisone once. Other than that, I have no clue - sorry.


----------



## Bellababy (Mar 31, 2010)

that happened to my dog but after she was spayed, she has spay incontinence and is now on Propalin which stops it. With your dog being so young, I would keep your eye on how much water she is drinking because these dogs seem to drink loads, and then if you know she has been drinking alot make sure you wake her and put her outside regularly. I would also seek the advice of your vet because she may have an infection, or drinking too much water for some medical reason.


----------

